# Bass Gosse, PPCLI, 31 Svc Bn, 1938-2008



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2008)

Just learned of this over the past week -

http://www.bayviewfh.com/Obituaries/35719/



> Gosse, Bass – (1938 - 2008). After a courageous battle with multiple myeloma, Bass Gosse of Glenwood, NB, beloved husband of Thelma Lourie-Gosse, passed away peacefully at the Saint John Regional Hospital on April 8, 2008 .... Bass was a proud member of the Canadian Armed Forces having served with the PPCLI on various bases in Western Canada and Germany as well as two Peace Keeping Tours in Cyprus. After retirement from the regular forces he joined the 31 Service Battalion in Saint John and served as a Battalion RSM...



 I think back to fond memories of Bass working as RSS for the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment in Thunder Bay years ago.  Good soldier, funny, funny guy - who else would have been the course warrant on a course doing "dead ants" on the parade square in Dundurn, SK?  :'(  

My sincerest condolences to family, friends and former colleagues.


----------

